# Rachel and Abner brought me a Present



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 20, 2021)

This afternoon both pups were at the back door barking up a storm. This is what they were trying to tell me what they found.

It was unharmed but scared to the dead possum mode. A neighbor contacted a possum rescue and messaged me that she was going to the store to pick up what they said this little one neededfood wise.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 20, 2021)

Len, you keep finding the scraggly orphans! He's one blessed possum that all your pups did was bark, and especially that it was YOUR backyard!

Let us know what you name him. ?


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 20, 2021)

Grape jelly is a good treatment against shock.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Apr 20, 2021)

ZenHerper said:


> Grape jelly is a good treatment against shock.


Yes, that's good. Or a finger dipped into Karo syrup.

He needs his blood sugar raised.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 20, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Len, you keep finding the scraggly orphans! He's one blessed possum that all your pups did was bark, and especially that it was YOUR backyard!
> 
> Let us know what you name him. ?


I don't know which one, but one of them carried it to the back door. As for a name i haven't even checked to see if I can sex it. I'm going to post a thread later about a sulcata that is coming back to me that I gave away several years ago and I'm going to change it's name. I think you will like it.


----------



## wellington (Apr 20, 2021)

Awww, s/he is so cute. Thank you for taking care of him instead of what too many would do, kill them? 
I sure hope he does okay.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 20, 2021)

wellington said:


> Awww, s/he is so cute. Thank you for taking care of him instead of what too many would do, kill them?
> I sure hope he does okay.


I know what you mean. People just don't understand possums and the benefits of having them around. A few years ago there were 2 wild adults that I fed nightly for over a year. When the food didn't dissapere after a time I stopped putting it out. Haven't seen any sign of any possums until today. I'm glad they are,the tick population will decrease.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 14, 2021)

She is doing fine. I named her April and she still lives in the kitchen. In about a month I will start working with her, Rachel and Abner outside so they will accept her as just another animal that is welcome here even outside.

Rocket won't bother her without any further training, he is the almost perfect puppy and has been beneficial in teaching the new pups manners. Also the pups have brought new life back to Rocket since his sister Seven died.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 14, 2021)

Is she affectionate? Are you her "mommy"? ?


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 15, 2021)

KarenSoCal said:


> Is she affectionate? Are you her "mommy"? ?


No and no. I'm not going to make her a pet. I just want her to be able to live outside here safely.


----------



## KarenSoCal (Jun 15, 2021)

Turtulas-Len said:


> No and no. I'm not going to make her a pet. I just want her to be able to live outside here safely.


I certainly understand that. Good for you!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jun 15, 2021)

I have been trying to trap feral cats and remove them from my vicinity, and I trap by accident possums. I used to have so many rats I saw them in the daytime. So every time I got a possum I'd release it by the tort shed. Pretty soon they were living under the tort shed and over time the rats, mice and voles were a lot less. Possums eat them I guess, but I don't see them much any more...


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 15, 2021)

maggie3fan said:


> I have been trying to trap feral cats and remove them from my vicinity, and I trap by accident possums. I used to have so many rats I saw them in the daytime. So every time I got a possum I'd release it by the tort shed. Pretty soon they were living under the tort shed and over time the rats, mice and voles were a lot less. Possums eat them I guess, but I don't see them much any more...


Possums are welcome here anytime. The only thing they did is when I had a pair of ducks they would sometimes steal an egg. Other than that they have never bothered anything else, not even the hatchling box turtles.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Sep 27, 2021)

Rachel surprised me today with a hatchling box turtle.


I was out back taking care of some things and i had stopped walking across the yard to give Abner a scratch and Rachel came close about 3 feet away and she dropped something. She just stood their staring at me. I reached down to see what it was and it was a little box turtle. I've been working with both pups not to bother any turtles or tortoises that are out there, even the water turtles with great success. But nothing as small as a hatchling. As far as I know they have never injured a tortoise or turtle. At first meetings they would stand back and bark up a fit at the turtle but now they pay them no attention at all. It would be nice to have another pup like Rocket, time will tell.


----------

